# Good weekend so far!



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

Not a huge buck but it got me excited and two nice does shot by my son and my cousin! All shot with vertical bows. We always donate our first two deer. This year, one to a church in West Branch and the other to the Country Smoke House charity program. We typically support the MICHIGAN SPORTSMAN AGAINST HUNGER but this year we were given some bad information, we will be back next year!

Good luck this season and be safe!


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats on the harvest and a special congrats on the donations!!


----------



## michael marrs (May 22, 2017)

very nice work and good shoting boys


----------



## Marko Berg (Oct 4, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## willy05 (Nov 19, 2005)

Nice deer guys, and I'm sure everyone is very greatful for your donations.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice job, way to go!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome job! Congrats to all!


----------

